# 5D Mark III Minimum Shutter Speed Setting- Lets make some noise!



## canon816 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello everyone.

The 5DIII currently has a minimum shutter speed setting that you can register to prevent your shutter speed from dropping below a specific shutter speed.

Currently that shutter speed maxes out at 1/250th of a second. 

This, in my opinion renders Auto-ISO fairly useless for shooters like myself who shoot frequently with 300mm and 600mm. This is not nearly a fast enough shutter speed for long lenses nor is it a fast enough shutter speed to freeze any sort of actions (sports, wildlife, birds in flight, planes etc...)

I do believe that canon listens to their customers (as is seen with the latest firmware update on the 1DX allowing for f8 autofucs) so for those of us in the community who have a 5DIII and would like to see this "min fast shutter speed" increased... lets make some noise.

I believe that the minimum fastest shutter speed setting should be much faster. At least through 1/2000 sec, but why not the entire range through 1/8000. Also the increments should be in 1/3 stop not just 1 full stop.

I emailed canon about this today as this feature is my only real complaint on this excellent camera. Canon emailed me back very warmly and the representative suggested that I keep watching for future firmware updates which may address this issue.

So: Write to canon or call, or post here that we would like to see 1/3 stop increments of minimum shutter speed registration all the way though the range that the shutter can handle.

Thanks and happy shooting!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 18, 2012)

Canon would say, "Buy a 1D X, and you can set a minimum shutter speed from 30 s to 1/4000 s."


----------



## canon816 (Oct 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon would say, "Buy a 1D X, and you can set a minimum shutter speed from 30 s to 1/4000 s."



I think that's a bit cynical. They added the feature to set a min shutter speed to the 5D, why not make that feature useable? Previous 5D models did not have this feature. Besides there are many "real" reasons to buy a 1DX over the 5DIII, as I am sure you are aware considering you have one. 

My 1DIV can use the expanded range, but only in 1 Stop increments which handicaps it in the 1D bodies (not sure about the increments in the 1DX) For example: If you are shooting eagles that are fishing a min shutter speed of 1/1250 or 1/1600 sec is ideal. The 1DIV settings were in 1 stop increments so you had 1/1000 or 1/2000 sec to work with. The former being too slow to stop the action, the latter being a compromise in ISO.

If you are going to include a feature, I think it should be usable. It's not that big of a deal... I just shoot with a manual ISO setting. Would it be nice to improve this feature? Yes. Is it a deal breaker? No. Its not a monumental request, just a little tweak in the firmware.


----------



## rpt (Oct 19, 2012)

I would like it to be a multiple of the focal length...


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 19, 2012)

Canon won't give you the feature because you are not paying 6K for it. Go to ask Alex @ Magic Lantern forum put the feature to the hacked firmware. That may be a faster way.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I think that's a bit cynical.



Clearly, you know me well... 

FWIW, the shutter speed range on the 1D X is 1-stop increments, not 1/3.


----------



## jabbott (Oct 19, 2012)

I actually wrote to Canon in November 2010 to request a more expanded feature similar to this for the 5D Mark III. They didn't implement it how I described however. My suggestion was to have a settable min and max range for shutter speed, aperture and ISO speed. That way you can selectively constrain the auto exposure while still allowing for some automatic metering to occur. I agree that the 5D3 limitation of 1/250s for the minimum shutter speed setting is quite limiting. With the idea I envisioned it would have allowed the full range of shutter speeds and apertures to be selected, much like how the Auto ISO speed range selector works currently.


----------



## jabbott (Oct 19, 2012)

For what it's worth, here is the letter I wrote to Canon back in November 2010:



> I would like suggest an idea for the 5D Mark III and other future EOS Digital SLR cameras. It would be very nice to have the ability to be able to select a minimum and maximum range of shutter speeds, apertures or ISO speeds and have the camera automatically use those ranges as constraints for auto exposure calculation. Right now it is possible to force a single aperture via Av or a single shutter speed via Tv, but this is insufficient for situations where lighting changes rapidly (at a rock concert for example). The feature I am describing would be similar to Auto ISO except it would apply to shutter speed and aperture as well, and the range should be able to be set absolutely ("1/60s to 1/100s" for example) or flexibly ("1/60s or faster" for example). To be truly useful, all three should be settable together in a single shooting mode, enabling the user to set one or multiple ranges. Settings that are not selected would stay on "auto". This feature would provide a new level of customization that takes advantage of the camera's automatic exposure calculation while constraining it to exactly what the user needs. This feature would also be useful for people who want to maximize the sharpness of their lens, as they could limit the range of apertures to those which maximize sharpness and keep the ISO speed within their desired range. This would be a good mode to combine with Safety Shift in the event that the settings were insufficient to achieve auto exposure.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions regarding this idea. I believe it should eventually be incorporated into all EOS Digital SLR cameras as it would provide greater control over the creative process and allow for better pictures. It would provide an even greater competitive advantage for both Canon and its users.


----------



## canon816 (Oct 19, 2012)

jabbott said:


> For what it's worth, here is the letter I wrote to Canon back in November



Thanks for sharing. This is the letter I finally wrote to canon. Emailed today:

"There is a setting on the camera for minimum shutter speed. This parameter is very useful when shooting Auto ISO as it allows the minimum shutter speed to be fast enough to stop action with the subject you are shooting. My 1D Mark IV had this. The fastest minimum shutter speed you can set on the 5DIII is 1/250 second. This is way to slow for us action/wildlife photographers. This prevents me from shooing with Auto ISO entirely. The minimum fastest shutter speed should be allowed anywhere in the shutter speed range right up to 1/8000 of a second, and the options should be in 1/3 stop increments. It would be great to see canon respond to this and update the software in the next firmware update. There are thousands of photographers, myself included who would benefit from this and who have vented frustration on this programming. (This is a feature that nikon users have enjoyed for years now, specifically that they can adjust minimum fastest shutter speed in 1/3 stop increments. Even the previous 1D bodies from canon only allowed full stop increments) Thanks for listening and thank you for providing a wonderful product. The 5DIII is hands down the finest camera I have ever had the pleasure to shoot with!!!"


----------



## TommyLee (Oct 19, 2012)

yes I would like to see a couple more...FAST options there... 1/1000 and 1/3000 at least

I could then have a C1 - Aperture mode ...setting with 'auto' 
[ NOTE: AUTO NEEDS a multiplier 1,2,3 x ... based on lens length - IMO ]

and another C2 - Aperture mode setting with...say 1/125th (like a min setting) 
and then a much faster one ...C3 - with say 1/2000... or so

this would gives some quick spots ON THE DIAL to respond to different situations..
it would make Auto ISO -AND- C1-C2-C3 positions very very useful....

cant see much trouble to do that one..

include it when you add the 1DX red focus indicator to our 5DIIIs....that is sooo needed - IMO
yay!
(and f8 if possible)

thankyouverymuch


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon would say, "Buy a 1D X, and you can set a minimum shutter speed from 30 s to 1/4000 s."


Or, they might point out that you can set shutter speed in Manual along with aperture and let auto ISO take care of the exposure. Its hardly a big deal. That way, you get that high shutter speed and just the aperture you want.


----------



## rpt (Oct 19, 2012)

TommyLee said:


> [ NOTE: AUTO NEEDS a multiplier 1,2,3 x ... based on lens length - IMO ]


+1000
Exactly what I said...
Until then I guess it is M mode for now...



> (and f8 if possible)


+1000 again!


----------



## swampler (Oct 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon would say, "Buy a 1D X, and you can set a minimum shutter speed from 30 s to 1/4000 s."
> ...


The problem then, is, you can't set EC in M mode with auto ISO. If you could, there would be no need for a min shutter speed in Av mode.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon would say, "Buy a 1D X, and you can set a minimum shutter speed from 30 s to 1/4000 s."



And we would respond you must be kidding, NOBODY pays $3500 and more just to get a working AutoISO (while also getting saddled with a brick of a camera), you've failed in your plans there a little, but your customer base does become increasingly edgy as release after release your marketing team cripples the dumbest little things when even the lowest end from any other brand has had such things fully working for years. Dribbling out AutoISO over more than decade and now it seems 15 years until it works below 1 series is absurd.

And Canon would respond we don't give, get lost loser (what we internally refer to as our customer base). ;D


----------



## mrmarks (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a lack of in-between min shutter speeds to select from, in the auto ISO mode. For instance, there's no 1/160th. I hope Canon will fill up those gaps in the min shutter speed selection.

But it will be better if the min shutter speed can be set automatically as a multiple of the lens focal length.


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 27, 2012)

swampler said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Good point, I was thinking same as Mt Spokane when I first read this and have only ever used auto-ISO in manual myself. I suspect in practice it would affect very few users though, I don't have any really long lenses myself but when would it be useful in practice?

Say I was shooting a BIF with a 600mm against on a bright day I can see why I'd use EC in one way, but if lighting was so static I could determine what EC was needed I could use manual. I'm only an amateur but struggling to see why EC would be important with such a long lens unless the the light filling the lens was consistent.


----------



## canon816 (Oct 27, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> swampler said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



The camera tries to meter off of what it believes is neutral grey for the scene and as such the camera can get confused as to the proper exposure. I.e you are shooting a moose with a long lens. The moose fills most of the frame. You would need to compensate the exposure to under by 2/3 to a full stop to properly expose the moose. On the other end if you were shooting a polar bear you would need to move the exp composition to be over by 2/3 or more. Now add partial clouds where there is a constant changing light source or dynamic subjects which fill more and less of the frame, thE ec becomes a quick and easy tool for getting exposure right. 

You could shoot in full manual without auto iso, but if you want to use auto iso then these variables render it useless. Spot metering can help in certain scenes but can hurt in others. 

Send canon an email if you'd like to see them improve this piece of programming to make it useful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> But it will be better if the min shutter speed can be set automatically as a multiple of the lens focal length.



What's the logic, there? Are you saying you want to pick the multiple, e.g. 1 / (2x focal length) or 1 / (4x shutter speed)? What about IS lenses - should the camera then know if a lens has IS, if it's on or off, and if on drop the setting by the rated stops of stabilization?

Actually, the camera already defaults to 1 / focal length in Av mode on FF bodies, and 1 / (1.6 x focal length) on APS-C bodies, ignoring IS. But, if you specify a min shutter speed, your setting overrides that. For example, if I set 1/250 s and mount a 600mm lens, even in good light it will select 1/250 s or 1/320 s. But with min shutter set to Auto, it will use 1/640 s if there's enough light. 

For me, the utility of the min shutter speed setting isn't to prevent camera shake - Auto already does that based on the 1 / focal length rule. Rather, it's to prevent subject motion from blurring the shot. With a 24-105mm lens, at the long end it will select 1/100 s in Auto, which is ok, but at the wide and it will select 1/25 s and there will often be blur from involuntary or small subject movements. I set a min shutter of 1/125 s for 'still' people, 1/250 if I expect them to be moving (not sports, just moving around), and for wildlife/sports a min shutter of 1/500 s (which is possible on the 1D X using the shutter speed range setting, but not on the 5DIII).


----------



## Baska (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't You like what canon has served You? 1/250 - it's a shame in my opinion. Crippled. Perdiod.
You should better stop argue and complain on forum and start to write to Canon as i (and other few people here) do.

regards
Baska


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 27, 2012)

canon816 said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > swampler said:
> ...


Thanks that makes sense and explains it perfectly. I've normally only shot such subjects so close spot metering on the part of interest and giving it some thought / refinement is fine, or at such a distance not filling much of the frame I knew it wouldn't work and metered against a static object in advance, but can see now why it would be useful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > [ (which is possible on the 1D X using the shutter speed range setting, but not on the 5DIII).
> ...



Gee, I didn't realize that's why I bought the 1D X. Thanks for clarifying my reasons to me. :


----------



## canon816 (Oct 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I thought you bought the 1DX cause the neck strap says "1DX" on it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually, I was really hoping Canon would have put an EOS 1D X window decal in the box, like Apple does. *sigh*


----------

